
Show HN: Weekly Blog/Vlog about Software Engineering and Personal Growth - rafapaez
https://www.rafapaez.com/
======
rafapaez
Hey HN community,

I know this is a bit of self-ad but I rebuilt my website into a blog where I
will share everything I know about Software Engineer, Career Advice, Financial
Education and Personal Growth.

Posts will be writing in English and videos will be done in Spanish for now.

Hope you found them useful. If so, please subscribe to my channel. Thanks.
Rafa.

